# Is there anyone know RUNSUN v twin diesel engine ?



## Daniel (May 21, 2012)

Hi , 

This is Daniel , i find Runsun can supply 22hp v twin diesel engine , is there anyone know that type engine ? I will to assembly it with my generator from Honda , thanks!


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Searching it onlnie I found that Runsun v twin diesel engine direct injection fuel oil system: New-pattern plunger pump with the aperture of oil nozzle only 0.2mm, making the injection of oil granules more accurate, combustion more complete and discharge less.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Self serving?


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

Interesting plot there. Seems like a really nice read. Good luck with it in the future!


----------



## jakemaxwell806 (Sep 20, 2018)

Any one have one if these motors

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

